# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  دبیرستان مراکز پیش دانشگاهی در کرج (غیر حضوری)

## ARTHUR

سلام.

لطفاً اگه جایی رو میشناسید که ماکزیمم 1تومن بگیره و منو غیر حضوری ثبت نام کنه معرفی کنید. ( کرج ناحیه ی 1 یا 2 )

نزدیکای میدان سپاه جایی رو نمیشناسید؟

----------


## ARTHUR

:Yahoo (21): UP

----------

